# Saw a Water Dragon, and took a photo of a beautiful darkorange Sunset over the river.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! Yesterday morning i had to do a bus outing at the local Nursing home where i do my work and we took them to Alexandra Park this place is located near our river and there is a little zoo there to anyway we got to see water dragon's they were huge they were right beside us we were sitting at the picnic table and one nearly ran up my leg i would of jumped off the seat in a hurry. The residents were feeding them and they had a wonderful time and then we took the residents for a walk to see the new Monkey's. The owners of the zoo had permission to have them bought over here from Western Australia so the public could see these small little monkeys.....

The residents had a wonderful time... Then when i came home from my job i went fishing with mum and my friend i had to throw back my fish as they weren't the right size but then i got this beautiful sunset over the river and it was blood orange really beautiful. We had a great time fishing mum was the one who caught all of the fish yesterday. We are going back fishing next week sometime...

Water Dragon's.










Monkey's










The lady in the purple shirt is the one in charge the other is a volunteer.


This is some of the Residents One of the Residents were playing up having a Joke.


Thank you for stopping by...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Will add another photo tomorrow.


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

TY for sharing these wonderful photos...love the one, where the Dragon is 'eyeing' off the camera...especially like the sunsets, one of my favourite shots to take...looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pictures Lyn. The monkey's are really cute. I do like Water Dragons, they look fierce but they aren't really. That sunset is absolutely beautiful. Reminds me of the old saying, red sky at night, sailors delight, red sky at morning sailors warning. Looks like you are in for nice weather if the saying is true.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It looks like you all had a great time at the park! 
I loved the pics, it seems the monkey just came out of the hair salon, it does have a very exquisite and beautiful long fur.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I love the orange sunset pictures Lyn!
Thanks for sharing. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wonderful photos! They were lovely to look through  The water dragons are so hilarious, they think they're tough stuff, don't they! And I agree with Ana about the hair salon monkeys: 
Monkey 1: Oh Em Gee! Where'd you get your hair done??
Monkey 2: I, like, totes got it done at the King of the Jungle Salon! They're known for making great manes!
Monkey 1: That's, like, sooooo fabulous! I, like, totally have to go and get mine done now!!

:laughing:
Sunset pictures were gorgeous too, thank you for sharing!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone who replied to my photos. Deb the orange sunset was beautiful. Hope to get a better photo when I go fishing next time....


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome photo's Lyn....thank you for sharing...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful photos,Lyn! I really like the photos of the sunset. The monkeys are cute!


----------

